# Sticky  PLEASE ADD SOLD TO THE HEADING WHEN ITEM IS SOLD



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Please add *sold* to the subject when your item is sold, it means the mods can delete the thread without having to read through them all.
Thanks.


----------



## 4heckssake (Dec 20, 2013)

come on mods. there hasn't been much updating of sold item for a coupla weeks. need a hand?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Will someone please reply with something?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

How much bacon on the sold item keza?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The fat has been trimmed off the bacon, happy now.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

keza said:


> The fat has been trimmed off the bacon, happy now.


Does that mean the topic title should be: "SOLD - PLEASE ADD SOLD TO THE HEADING WHEN ITEM IS SOLD"?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

anselmo said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > The fat has been trimmed off the bacon, happy now.
> ...


FIFY


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

keza said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > keza said:
> ...


FIFY


----------

